# EOS 6D back en front focus adjusment.



## Click! (Jan 3, 2013)

Does the Canon EOS 6D have the adjusment option for back and front focus like higher end bodies have? Below a link to an article that describes the subject.

http://www.the-digital-picture.com/Photography-Tips/AF-Microadjustment-Tips.aspx

Thanks,

Click!


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 3, 2013)

Canon bodies with autofocus microadjustment, single value per lens:

1Ds Mark III
1D Mark IV
1D Mark III
5D Mark II
7D
50D

Canon bodies with autofocus microadjustment, two values per zoom lens (Wide and Tele):

1D X
5D Mark III
6D


----------



## Click! (Jan 3, 2013)

Thank you for your replies. That answered my question 

It's on page 314 of the manual:

http://gdlp01.c-wss.com/gds/8/0300009238/01/eos6d-im-en.pdf

Click!


----------

